# Is Canon technical Support answering their phones..?



## BeerBoy (Oct 30, 2020)

I tried calling CPS today to ask if they could replace my shutters and clean up my 5D3 bodies, and they never picked up the phone.. I was on hold for ever.. It looks like I also can't get my cameras repaired either.. 

Ok, now what..?


----------



## Nelu (Oct 30, 2020)

BeerBoy said:


> I tried calling CPS today to ask if they could replace my shutters and clean up my 5D3 bodies, and they never picked up the phone.. I was on hold for ever.. It looks like I also can't get my cameras repaired either..
> 
> Ok, now what..?


CPS Canada or US?
Every time I called CPS Canada they were prompt to answer but I don't know about the US side.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 30, 2020)

I've had to call Canon a number of times this year, it doesn't seem to matter when I call, its a 30-60 minute wait. I have a cochlear implant and hate using the phone, I have a Bluetooth link to the phone so I just work on something else until they answer. Then, I can get put on hold even more as they shift me to others who can't help either. My last call to them was about two control ring adaptors that have been backordered since July. They were refurbs. They said that backorders of refurbs will not be filled so I told them to cancel.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 30, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've had to call Canon a number of times this year, it doesn't seem to matter when I call, its a 30-60 minute wait. I have a cochlear implant and hate using the phone, I have a Bluetooth link to the phone so I just work on something else until they answer. Then, I can get put on hold even more as they shift me to others who can't help either. My last call to them was about two control ring adaptors that have been backordered since July. They were refurbs. They said that backorders of refurbs will not be filled so I told them to cancel.



Wow.

This is a bit different from my experience. I do hope you're able to find those adapters somewhere.

I had a refurb 24-105 L and RP combo on order for a month or so, and it DID get filled. Though I had to prod them after the order moved from "backordered" to "processing." After two weeks or so of "processing" (which sounded to me should mean it was going to ship almost immediately), I called to ask them just what "processing" means and it turned out that a backordered refurb tends to get "stuck" in their system; the lady was kind enough to unstick it for me.


----------



## BeerBoy (Oct 31, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've had to call Canon a number of times this year, it doesn't seem to matter when I call, its a 30-60 minute wait. I have a cochlear implant and hate using the phone, I have a Bluetooth link to the phone so I just work on something else until they answer. Then, I can get put on hold even more as they shift me to others who can't help either. My last call to them was about two control ring adaptors that have been backordered since July. They were refurbs. They said that backorders of refurbs will not be filled so I told them to cancel.



OMG.. That's horrible..! and I just paid for a gold membership... for that..??


----------



## BeerBoy (Oct 31, 2020)

Nelu said:


> CPS Canada or US?
> Every time I called CPS Canada they were prompt to answer but I don't know about the US side.



Lucky you... I'm in the USA...


----------



## SpringerHeather (Apr 5, 2021)

I guess so, check out if their time zone is the same as yours. Once I called them when they haven't even started working. If your issue can be solved somewhere else than better go and fix it by yourself. I have reached them via phone but they could not help me. Instead, I searched for it support sydney, and surprisingly they helped me out. If you think that they are the only ones who can help you, then of course try to get in touch with them asap. Otherwise try to find another solution. Best of luck!


----------

